
A persistent multiplayer online programming game - josephcooney
http://gr1d.org
======
aphistic
This looks amazing! I've been looking for a game like this for a long time. I
hope it lives up to my expectations. :)

------
troygoode
Out of curiosity, how do you handle things like preventing an infinite loop
from bringing down the server?

~~~
wlievens
Maybe that's what's happening right now :-)

If I would build something like this, I'd go for an interpreter with a stack
you manage yourself to handle infinite loops... _using a timeout, not by
solving the halting problem, random smartass!_. But I over-engineer everything
so don't trust me on that.

They probably use a timeout on the process too. Actually I would think using
"dangerous" (i.e. filesystem) code is the real danger they'd have to defend
against.

------
harpastum
The site appears to be down. Does anyone have a cache/description?

~~~
shib71
This video is embedded on the home page:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XZ9-_EgisE>.

"gr1d.org is a persistent multiplayer online programming game. Its inspired by
games such as Robocode, Planetarion, various persistent online worlds and
cyberpunk fiction.

"gr1d.org combines write-your-own code, persistent online world, cyberpunk-
RPG, and multiplayer risk style domination and resource gathering together
into a fun experience for programmers.

"As you gain levels, skills and experience, you can code more powerful agents
to use these skills. You produce a fully-fledged class in the .NET ide of your
choice, and upload it to the gr1d.

"While you're offline, your agents continue to run within the gr1d, looking
for experience, resources and combat."

~~~
jqueryin
It'd be nice to see this move to more of a language agnostic platform.

~~~
sukuriant
How? And how much work would that be vs right now.

Continuation: Actually, I thought more about it, and I might have some
possible solutions. It would probably change how the game works, though.

If unique players were separate processes altogether and they communicated
with the server, then the game could support a plethora of languages because
it could run each player as a separate process and link to it.

This seems incredibly dangerous for the server (running rogue programs), and
annoying for players ("oh, sorry, your particular language isn't supported :/"
or "oh sorry, the most recent version of your language isn't supported, even
though you're using brand-new feature X"), but possible.

